# Alguien sabe arreglar teclados Yamaha PSR.



## julian sanchez (Mar 29, 2007)

que tal, no se si alguien sepa como reparar teclados yamaha PSR, yo tengo uno pero no lo puedo reparar, no le funsiona ningun boton, se escuchan bien todos los sonidos pero no puedo acceder a ningun parametro, ni a la caja de ritmos, culquier ayuda lo agradeceria gracias.


----------



## Sbalderas (May 17, 2007)

Hola Julian! Yo acabo de ingresar en este foro, es evidente que ya paso un tiempo considerable.
 Pero si aun tienes el problema con tu teclado tal vez pueda ayudarte...........
 Es necesario abrirlo y limpiar por dentro los "carboncitos" que traen las plantillas de los botones.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

Si, yo tambien arregle uno, en mi caso era una tecla se le habia metido una miguita de pan.

Consejos:

Antes de desmontar fijate con las alturas de los botones puede haber una "pulsado" eso bloquea el resto al utilizar un metodo matricial. (si es asi vuelve por aqui)

No utilizar ni disolventes ni alcoholes, solo y exclusivamente agua y jabon, se puede mojar la placa , hasta sumerjirla, no pasa nada ya que los componentes electronicos son estancos.

repasa las pistas de cobre con una lente en busca de grietas microscopicas o utiliza un tester.

Sigue la maxima que lo que la gente pueda tocas esta roto, examina con cuidado las tecla importantes o de mas uso, deben estar a la misma altura, las pistas limpias y sin brietas,grasas o pegamentos.

si no te funciona comentalo.


----------



## julian sanchez (May 18, 2007)

gracias por sus consejos ya hice de todo pero sigo teniendo el mismo problema no funciona ningun boton solo el cursor para cambiar los sonidos cualquier ayuda se agradeceria y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## rdhtv (Jul 29, 2008)

Hola, yo tambien tengo ese problema pero me di cuenta que era el integrado hd64180rp8 que controla tooodo hasta la disketera, el problema fue que se le cayo acido de la pila. ahora estoy buscando este integrado. Si alguien me puede ayudar por favooor. Gracias


----------

